# Hu Pharma



## Homegrown (Mar 4, 2020)

Anybody order any US domestic raws from Alex lately? They stopped returning emails. Hu pharma ( domestic) still in business??? I need some raws like yesterday. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 5, 2020)

Try them on Wickr.  Thats the best way to get them.  They should respond.


----------



## muscle_4you (Dec 16, 2020)

WATCH OUT FOR THESE'S GUYS! "HUPHARMA"  THERE'S A GUY WILL HACK INTO YOUR E-MAIL AND STEAL YOUR MONEY WITH THIS EMAIL "alan@hupharma.com"
THIS SCUM BAG!

BRANDON NEWSOME
2024 SAND CREEK ROAD C-1, #193
BRENTWOOD, CA 94513

NTR
MUSCLE_4YOU


----------



## GROWTHnPROSPERTY (May 12, 2021)

Any body been having trouble with shipping lately?


----------



## Billy@ (Jun 23, 2021)

GROWTHnPROSPERTY said:


> Any body been having trouble with shipping lately?


No problem at all even coming from china isn't too bad


----------



## argmore (Aug 12, 2021)

Top notch!


----------

